# Is my doe ready to kid?



## mirandaleecon (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello! So this will be my first time (and my doe's) experiencing kidding. I had my calender marked for the 12th but she is showing some nesting signs now. She was pawing at her bedding all day and being pretty territorial with our other goat. Also, her udder looks huge, at least to me, but it's been getting bigger for a couple weeks now.
I had the 12th marked because that was 150 days from the first day she was with the billy. Today is day 144, assuming the deed was done on the first day. 
Does it sound like she will kid in the next day?


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 6, 2015)

Well I just checked on her again and there's some white mucous and everything seems to be losening up. She isn't really nesting anymore but she's been laying in the corner of the pen, where they never lay. I'm thinking she's getting closer...I'm so excited!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 6, 2015)

I have no practice guessing on goats, but just wanted to say good luck!

What items do you have ready for the kidding?  There are several posts with good lists - iodine and container, gloves, lubricant, vet's phone number, towels, etc...

This is a good thread:

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/birthing-supply-checklist.917/


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you for your response! I have all those things, plus some other odds and ends. I just checked on her again and there doesn't seem to be much change. Hoping she will kid tomorrow since I have the day off!


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Sep 7, 2015)

usually if you seen an amber colored mucus it is close.  white mucus is usually the mucus plug and it could still be a few days. Good look and keep us posted.


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 7, 2015)

Yea, I think she might still have a couple days. Her ligaments have tightened back up and she's acting normal today. She's messing with me because she knows how anxious I am...


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Sep 7, 2015)

That's the "Doe Code"!! Very realistic.
*The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is ultimately the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):
1- No kid shall be born until total chaos has been reached by all involved. Your owner's house must be a wreck, their family hungry and desperate for clean clothes, and their social life nonexistent.
2- "Midwives" must reach the babbling fool status before you kid out. Bloodshot eyes, tangled hair and the inability to form a sentence mean the time is getting close.
3- For every bell, beeper, camera or whistle they attach to you, kidding must be delayed by at least one day for each item. If they use an audio monitor, one good yell per hour will keep things interesting. 
  4- If you hear the words, "She's nowhere near ready. She'll be fine while we're away for the weekend," Wait until they load the car, then begin pushing! 
  5- Owner stress must be at an all time high! If you are in the care of someone else, ten to fifteen phone calls a day is a sign you're getting close. 
  6- When you hear the words "I can't take it anymore!" wait at least three more days.
7 -You must keep this waiting game interesting. False alarms are mandatory! Little teasers such as looking at your stomach, pushing your food around in the bucket and then walking away from it, and nesting, are always good for a rise. Be creative and find new things to do to keep the adrenaline pumping in those who wait. 
  8- The honor of all goats is now in your hands. Use this time to avenge all of your barn mates. Think about your friend who had to wear that silly costume in front of those people. Hang onto that baby for another day. OH, they made him do tricks too! Three more days seems fair. Late feedings, the dreaded diet, bad haircuts, those awful wormings can also be avenged at this time. 
  9- If you have fulfilled all of the above and are still not sure when to have the kids, listen to the weather forecast on the radio that has been so generously provided by those who wait. Severe storm warning is what you're waiting for. In the heart of the storm jump into action! The power could go out and you could have the last laugh. You have a good chance of those who wait missing the whole thing while searching for a flashlight that works! 
10- Make the most of your interrupted nights. Beg for food each time someone comes into the barn to check you. Your barn mates will love you as the extra goodies fall their way too. Remember, this code of honor was designed to remind man of how truly special goats are. Do your best to reward those who wait with a beautiful doeling to carry on the Doe Code of Honor for the next generation of those who wait.

Author Unknown*


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 7, 2015)

It all makes sense now! Haha
Now she's back to pawing the ground and acting restless...


----------



## Vossfarm (Sep 7, 2015)

If you feel from her hips to pins there are ligaments that are usually tight but loosen up and soften as they progress, it may be too late but I feel along  this line when they're getting close and get a feel for how a doe feels and how she changes as she nears labor. Some does show signs early some don't until an hour before. Your doe looks very close, I'd say any day now!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 7, 2015)

Greetings and !  Hope all goes well with your doe! If it goes the way most owners portray,  it will be at the most inopportune time,   so just plan when that will be and maybe you can fool her into delivering when YOU want  
Hope mom, and baby(ies) are well and healthy when it happens Pls keep us posted! We LOVE pics of new babies!


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you!! Her ligaments do feel like they are more loose but still there. She's also got some crusty stuff goin on, should I try to clean that? I feel bad, she's got gnats all over her business. 
I was really hoping she would kid today but I'm guessing she is gonna wait until I go to work in the morning. Think I might give her a pep talk "no pressure but if you could go ahead and pop that thing out, I won't have to stress all day tomorrow. .."


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Sep 7, 2015)

Welcome to BYH! 

I don't have any experience with kidding, but please keep us posted!


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 8, 2015)

No change today :/ I wonder if she is gonna keep torturing me for the rest of the week...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 10, 2015)

Hang in there!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Sep 10, 2015)

Any change in her?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 10, 2015)

Welcome to BYH! Kidding is so exciting! Best wishes for a safe, healthy delivery!


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 10, 2015)

Not a whole lot of change, ligaments feel slightly more loose (or is that my imagination??) But her side seems surprisingly bigger today. I did notice about half an hour ago she was laying down and making a really low grunting type noise, almost sounded like grinding teeth. I'm actually sitting in their pen now to see if she does it again.
Kind of off the point but her sister was bred the same time as her and although I suspected it didn't take, I wasn't sure until today when she tried to mount my poor preggers goat. I didn't want to seperate them because I only have two but I might have to :/


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Sep 10, 2015)

You could separate them where they can see each other. I hope everything goes well, and you have a healthy baby (or babies)!
 Keep us updated.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Sep 11, 2015)

I am ready to see some babies....she needs to get a move on.  I don't have any kids due until the end of January and beginning of February.


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 12, 2015)

Still no babies!  And it's been raining all day so she is staying in her shelter, which was not built for humans. I can get in there but it's less than 4ft tall so I have to practically crawl into it. We are building a bigger one but didn't get it done in time for babies...
I had a dream last night that she had a boy and a girl, today, wonder if that was a premonition or wishful thinking. I also had a dream the other day that the first one was upside down, but came out perfectly fine with a tug of the legs.  Weird, huh?


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 12, 2015)

Maybe it wasn't a dream... maybe you were seeing yourself in an alternate dimension...  Hope it happens soon for you.


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 12, 2015)

Well if that was an alternate dimension, I am hoping for two girls in this one! 
It finally stopped raining! I just hung out with her for about an hour. She did this thing a couple times where she arched her back really awkwardly and I though it could be contractions but it only lasted a second or so and she stopped doing it. Maybe the babies were starting to reposition themselves? Ligaments are still there but there's a little bit of yellowish discharge. Maybe today will be the day. Maybe she'll make me suffer a couple more days lol


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 12, 2015)

mirandaleecon said:


> Still no babies!  ...
> I had a dream last night that she had a boy and a girl, today, wonder if that was a premonition or wishful thinking. I also had a dream the other day that the first one was upside down, but came out perfectly fine with a tug of the legs.  Weird, huh?



Not weird at all!  She is doing a good job of driving you nuts.  My sheep do the same thing (well, some of them). Last year I had a dream about one of my pregnant sheep - I dreamed she gave birth, ignored the babies, and the second one was born still in the sack but it was alive and I had to save it. And it was brown.  She gave birth the next day - and had twins, and the second was all brown!  Luckily the parts about her ignoring the babies, and having to save the second one didn't come true.

I think she'll kid soon, hang in there


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 12, 2015)

I think I read somewhere that when you see the yellow discharge you're 24-48 hours out. Good luck &  for doelings!


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 12, 2015)

norseofcourse said:


> Not weird at all!  She is doing a good job of driving you nuts.  My sheep do the same thing (well, some of them). Last year I had a dream about one of my pregnant sheep - I dreamed she gave birth, ignored the babies, and the second one was born still in the sack but it was alive and I had to save it. And it was brown.  She gave birth the next day - and had twins, and the second was all brown!  Luckily the parts about her ignoring the babies, and having to save the second one didn't come true.
> 
> I think she'll kid soon, hang in there


That's pretty awesome. I believe the twins in my dream were black, white, and brown. Both the mom and dad were solid tan so I don't think that part will come true lol


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Sep 13, 2015)

Did she kid yet?


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 13, 2015)

Nope, she's dragging this out as long as she can! I think she's almost there though, her udder has gotten bigger just since this morning and her ligaments are just about gone...


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 13, 2015)

for you both!


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Sep 13, 2015)

Maybe tomorrow will be the day, then! I hope you have twin doelings!


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you! After all this, the least she could do is give me some doelings!


----------



## Ferguson K (Sep 13, 2015)

Doe code!


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 14, 2015)

Finally!! We have a baby boy!! She had him at least an hour ago. I was at work and my bf missed it so not sure exactly when.
 The "red sac" is still intact and she is grunting a bit and pawing at the ground. Is it normal for a second one to take this long? We checked her stomach and it still tight but I'm not sure what it should feel like if there's another one. Should I be worried?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 14, 2015)

Congratulations!!! The red sac may be the placenta, but @Goat Whisperer, @Sweetened, @babsbag, and others would probably be able to give you more info on this!


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 14, 2015)

Afterbirth has passed, she still seems restless...


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 14, 2015)

how is she acting with the new baby, accepting him, talking to him and letting him nurse?  she is probably done but you can never say never with goats as you have now learned.  give her a while to settle down and she will be fine, being a new mama is hard.  contrats on the new baby even if it is a boy.  cute isn't he...


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 14, 2015)

Finally layed down. Maybe she is calming down. Still grunting a bit but not as much...
On another note, the flies are horrendous! I cleaned her off as best I could but they are still swarming her! Poor girl...


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 14, 2015)

i forgot a couple of things...  first of all Welcome to BYH.  we're glad to have you here.  there are a lot of nice and helpful folks on here who are always willing to help in any way they can.  and secondly you always, always have to post pictures of the new babies.  again, welcome.


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh yea, she is great with him. He was almost completely clean and already nursing by the time we found them.
She's up again pawing at the ground :/


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 14, 2015)

.  just give her some time.  she may have a second kid in a second placenta.  not totally normal but not unheard of either.  do you have any horse fly spray, dog spray or the like.  just spritz a little on her trying not to get it on her whowho or teats.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Sep 14, 2015)

Congratulations on your new buckling! 
Like @goatgurl said, your doe might still have one in a second placenta, I've read about that somewhere on BYH before.


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 14, 2015)

Congrats on the buckling!  If she still looks and acts like she is having another, and it doesn't happen, you may need to glove/lube up and check, in case it's presented wrong.  Or to make sure she only had one in there.

Do you have a vet, or a goat mentor near you you could calll for help?

Edited to add: Are you sure she passed the entire placenta?  Got a picture of it? (yeah, gross, I know, but it might help us tell)


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 14, 2015)

Thank you all for the congrats! 
I don't have a mentor and I have a vet but I'm not sure she has much experience with kidding. 
I have read up on "going in" if I have to. She is still restless and pawing at the ground. I think I am going to go in, just didn't want to if it was just because I'm paranoid. 
As far as the placenta, I don't have a picture but it was rather large (about a lb maybe), now she is just dripping...

Tried to upload a pic but the file is too large. I'll try to upload one after I'm sure she's done...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 14, 2015)

double post...


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 14, 2015)

Well I think she is done, doesn't seem as agitated now. I checked her but I didn't go in far, it felt she wasn't fully dialated so I didn't want to force it. I assume that means she is done but I'm going to keep my eye on her...


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Sep 14, 2015)

Awww, he's so cute!  Was his sire a Pygmy?


----------



## mirandaleecon (Sep 14, 2015)

He IS adorable!! I do believe the sire was a pygmy. I honestly don't know anything about breeds and what classifies as what. So, since you mention it, any idea what breed the mother is? Or the sire?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 14, 2015)

Congratulations!! He's very cute! How's momma doing now?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Sep 14, 2015)

what a cutie!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 14, 2015)

*What a cutie! That's a good looking kid too!  Congrats on your first delivery success! Sorry you weren't present when she delivered... I'm sure she planned that as well *


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Sep 15, 2015)

mirandaleecon said:


> He IS adorable!! I do believe the sire was a pygmy. I honestly don't know anything about breeds and what classifies as what. So, since you mention it, any idea what breed the mother is? Or the sire?



Is that picture of the sire of your doe?
I'm not sure what the the mother is, maybe a Nigerian Dwarf or Pygmy ND cross. Is she small?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats!


----------

